# $1200-$1500 Speaker Quest



## CompguyRG (May 19, 2008)

Okay, I just moved into a new house and got the okay from the misses to get going on the home theater. I am entirely new at this, and have a budget until I become truly hooked and go broke buying all the super nice stuff. 
I have seen some nice speaker systems for this price range and have my eye set on an 7.1 SBS or SCS system with a PB-12NSD from SVSound. (roughly 1299 or so). I have been flooded with other companies that may offer a nice budget option such as definitive tech and axiom. I wanted to get any opinions about what systems might be the best bang for the buck. While I'm not super sophisticated and probably won't notice too many subtle differences, I do love sound; especially bass. Thats why I'm leaning SVS atm. Feel free to mix and match.

The room is 13.5ft x 25ft and 10ft tall. I plan on buttkickers in the seats at some point as well. Thanks for all the help, this forum is awesome, hope I can contribute at some point!

-Richard


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

IMHO, you can't beat the SVS system you've listed for that price range.

Nope, nothing else.

That's the one.

But again, that's just me.

JCD


----------



## ringbearer3791 (Jan 14, 2008)

I can't speak to the SVS system you're looking at, but as an additional resource I highly recommend checking out audioholics.com (no, I'm not affiliated with them in any way). I've found their site and reviews to be very helpful.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

You might want to take a look at the Hsu packages. That's where I started and still use some of them.

http://www.hsuresearch.com/packages.html


----------



## CompguyRG (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the help!
I actually checked audioholics reviews on both systems and SVS seems to be edging them out:

_The hardest part of this review was remembering that the 5.1 system retails for less than $900 dollars. Simply stunning. At this price point very little compares with it. For true home theaters dedicated to movies this system will far outperform anything comparable that I have experienced, including several systems that are far more expensive. The music reproduction is admirable, the sub's performance is outstanding, and the movie reproduction is mind boggling. The only real ***** in the SBS-01's armor is the size of the sub. While the larger center channel will probably pass the WAF test, the sub will have a hard time doing so. But, with the proper preparation (and maybe diamonds... and with the money you save you can probably afford them), this system will have your friends alternating between drooling and saying "SVS who?" Prepare to be the envy of your friends and the bane of your neighbors._

Though in all fairness the HSU review was phenomenal too. http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/bookshelf/hsu-research-hb-1-bookshelf-speaker-review/hsu-hb-1-listening-tests-and-conclusions.html

I think a 7.1 SVS SCS-01 with PB-12NSD is in the future for me. Thanks a ton for the help!!

-Richard


----------



## CompguyRG (May 19, 2008)

Quick newbie question,

I've got an SVS SCS-01 fronts with SBS-01 Surrounds and a PB-12Plus on the way. They'll be joining an Onkyo TX-SR805. First, will I need an amplifier. If I will, what are your recommendations?

Links to each products specs are here:

http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=TX-SR805&class=Receiver&p=s
http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-scs01.cfm

Thanks!
-Richard


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

CompguyRG said:


> Quick newbie question,
> 
> I've got an SVS SCS-01 fronts with SBS-01 Surrounds and a PB-12Plus on the way. They'll be joining an Onkyo TX-SR805. First, will I need an amplifier. If I will, what are your recommendations?
> -Richard


Richard, I'm a little confused. You say you need an amp, but the Onkyo 805 is well regarded and considered to have plenty of power. Why do you think you need an amp?
BTW, you should be very pleased with the system you've purchased. I have an SVS PB-12 NSD and it's great!
Doug


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

CompguyRG said:


> First, will I need an amplifier. If I will, what are your recommendations?


No external amp is needed, your 805 will drive everything without a problem with room to spare. My speaker system is harder to drive than yours and the 805 has not trouble doing it.


----------



## CompguyRG (May 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Yea I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of my new toys! :bigsmile: I've got the wires run, for the most part, and I'm going to be building my stage and riser this weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

CompguyRG said:


> Thanks guys!
> Yea I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of my new toys! :bigsmile: I've got the wires run, for the most part, and I'm going to be building my stage and riser this weekend. Can't wait!


Keep us posted on your progress and let us know what you think of your new toys.

My PS3 is out for delivery from UPS and they install carpet in the HT tomorrow. Tonight I install the recessed lighting. I should be up and running this weekend.

Doug


----------

